# ANOTHER goat question



## Jh0826 (8 mo ago)

Hello Fellow Goat lovers!
We are new to goat keeping but are very excited to add two wethers to our family this summer. We have been getting the pen and barn ready - it’s quite large (80x40) and is in both a grassy and wooded area.

to save on fencing, we’re doing woodon the front and sizes and are hoping to do a strong black metal post fencing in the back. However, predator safety is EXTREMELY important to us.

the wood fence in front will be 6+ft high with wood boards and woven wire, so very strong. But the back fencing will be in the wooded area of our yard so it’s both trickier to install and extra dangerous for predators.
Can anyone show me examples of black metal post fencing that’s very strong and predator safe? We have lots and lots of predators near us (large coyotes we see daily, foxes, fishers, and bobcats).

thanks!!
Jenna


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Can you post a pic of the black metal post fencing?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you talking about the type that you usually see in the suburbs? You might want to consider 5 foot woven wire horse fence.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I use field fence with posts every 10 ft, and support posts every 50 ft. Keeps it tight and predators out. We dont have fox though, just coyotes, bobcats, and dogs.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I like horse wire ..too small for any goat to even stick their head through. With T posts and support posts.


----------



## Jh0826 (8 mo ago)

Thanks for the replies everyone! We’re decided to go with the Red brand woven horse fence.

how did you all secure the perimeter? Did you dig a trench and bury something?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I didn't. But you could certainly bury wire under if you need more security.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Jh0826 said:


> However, predator safety is EXTREMELY important to us.


Strands of hot wire attached to and offset a little from the fencing around the outside perimeter aids in predator control.


----------



## Jh0826 (8 mo ago)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Strands of hot wire attached to and offset a little from the fencing around the outside perimeter aids in predator control.


Do you have a link for products you recommend? Or how to insulate it from the inner fence?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Search Results for electric at Tractor Supply Co. 
Search Results for electric wire insulators at Tractor Supply Co. 

I don't have any recommendations for hot wire or the components, there are multiple choices to select from. There are also several threads about installing, heights to use and connecting. The 2nd link is for insulator types, lengths and compatibility to the type of wire being used. Also, there are several companies that sell wire and fencing supplies to choose from. The links provided are to a chain company located in several different states and the information is for illustrative purposes only.


----------



## Jh0826 (8 mo ago)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Search Results for electric at Tractor Supply Co.
> Search Results for electric wire insulators at Tractor Supply Co.
> 
> I don't have any recommendations for hot wire or the components, there are multiple choices to select from. There are also several threads about installing, heights to use and connecting. The 2nd link is for insulator types, lengths and compatibility to the type of wire being used. Also, there are several companies that sell wire and fencing supplies to choose from. The links provided are to a chain company located in several different states and the information is for illustrative purposes only.


Thank you!! This is really helpful. Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

You're welcome.


----------

